# Property Sales/Leasing Consultant



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, Just wandered if there are any property sales/leasing consultants out there? Based on 100% commission what is the realistic monthly/annual salary? 
Do employers throw in any benefits in this type of employment?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

100% Commission???? who is paying 100%???
realistically - you can earn from dhs.0 to dhs.100k a month. Depends on how good you are.
No-one will come on here and tell you (honestly) what they earn as an agent.
Benefits - none. 
It is wondered not wandered.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

wandabug said:


> 100% Commission???? who is paying 100%???
> realistically - you can earn from dhs.0 to dhs.100k a month. Depends on how good you are.
> No-one will come on here and tell you (honestly) what they earn as an agent.
> Benefits - none.
> It is wondered not wandered.


What I meant is salary based on commission only without any basic. I wish it was 100% commission! It's 50% split.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Pays the bills! ;-)


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Pays the bills! ;-)


Is that all? What area has most activity in terms of sales?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

*Most real estate companies give 50 – 70% commission..100%??i doubt that, as far as benefits are concern, you get none..they sometimes give you transportation allowance though, say, about 500aed/month..*


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

shaia said:


> Most real estate companies give 50 – 70% commission..100%??i doubt that, as far as benefits are concern, you get none..they sometimes give you transportation allowance though, say, about 500aed/month..


I meant the job is bases on commission only (50% commission). What areas would you say to specialise in?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

I say leasing residential, but it all depends on how u work hard and ur connections (referrals)..one of my friend is leasing mostly villas and he earns really good


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

shaia said:


> I say leasing residential, but it all depends on how u work hard and ur connections (referrals)..one of my friend is leasing mostly villas and he earns really good


Ok appreciate the input


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Any area is good and there are plenty of deals to be done, you just have to work hard and not expect business to come to you. - Concentrate on one area that you like personally and learn every single aspect of it. No point leasing or selling an area that you hate or is crap.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

marc said:


> Any area is good and there are plenty of deals to be done, you just have to work hard and not expect business to come to you. - Concentrate on one area that you like personally and learn every single aspect of it. No point leasing or selling an area that you hate or is crap.


Quiet like the emirate hills area but as it's a luxury development and in the current economic climate is there much activity in this area? 
Are u in the same profession by the way?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I work for real estate company but I don't do rentals or sales anymore. 

Emirates Hills is very nice and there are still plenty or buyers and tenants, don't think you are going to sell a 25,000,000 AED + villa but you can concentrate on The greens, meadows, lakes and springs.

Arabian Ranches is also good.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

shaia said:


> I say leasing residential, but it all depends on how u work hard and ur connections (referrals)..one of my friend is leasing mostly villas and he earns really good


You not only have to work hard, you also have to lie hard and promise every thing to the interested buyer. The construction noise is not so loud and will dissapear soon, the swimming pool will soon be full of water, the neighbours are quiet and friendly, DEWA bills are very low, the landlord is a nice guy.
You just have top use all the common lies and you are getting rich very fast like all the other 1000 agents here in this market.

And BTW. please don´t forget to mention the perfect build up quality of the building.

All the best......:blah:


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> You not only have to work hard, you also have to lie hard and promise every thing to the interested buyer. The construction noise is not so loud and will dissapear soon, the swimming pool will soon be full of water, the neighbours are quiet and friendly, DEWA bills are very low, the landlord is a nice guy.
> You just have top use all the common lies and you are getting rich very fast like all the other 1000 agents here in this market.
> 
> And BTW. please don´t forget to mention the perfect build up quality of the building.
> ...


:clap2: very well said

lie! lie! lie! thats real estate


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

shaia said:


> :clap2: very well said
> 
> lie! lie! lie! thats real estate


A good, professional agent does not have to lie!!!! :boxing::boxing:


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

wandabug said:


> A good, professional agent does not have to lie!!!! :boxing::boxing:


Wandabug, you work in real estate sales? What are your thoughts on areas which yield most income?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

wandabug said:


> A good, professional agent does not have to lie!!!! :boxing::boxing:


You don´t have to but you must. With 3 agents for one property the one which is lying the most is getting the deal. After the contract is signed and you have your check, you are out of the game anyway. No more resposibilities and no more liabilities. Very easy job!
Or can I sue you for your promises, I guess not...:boxing:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

So you mean.....YOU were gullible and went with the dishonest agent who promised the world, leaving the other 2, possibly more honest agents out of it? Just a thought.......


----------



## Fayebelline (May 31, 2011)

As a general rule the money to be earned on sales is far greater than rentals due to the fee's charged but often there is a 3-4 month lag for payday! Rentals tend to start earning pretty quickly, its a constant smaller feed of money. Either way, they are both very hard working jobs and the clients are far more difficult to deal with than say back in the UK.

Good luck on your decision


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fayebelline said:


> As a general rule the money to be earned on sales is far greater than rentals due to the fee's charged but often there is a 3-4 month lag for payday! Rentals tend to start earning pretty quickly, its a constant smaller feed of money. Either way, they are both very hard working jobs and the clients are far more difficult to deal with than say back in the UK.
> 
> Good luck on your decision


What area had potential for better earning in terms of sales?


----------



## Fayebelline (May 31, 2011)

They all do but I guess Emirates living & Arabian Ranches are a good choice. 
I disagree btw about the lying concept...there has been far too much deciept worldwide from agents, its about time honesty and trust became greater and sieved out the bad tomatoes! (Could take an awfully long time tho)
Do you live in Dubai?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fayebelline said:


> They all do but I guess Emirates living & Arabian Ranches are a good choice.
> I disagree btw about the lying concept...there has been far too much deciept worldwide from agents, its about time honesty and trust became greater and sieved out the bad tomatoes! (Could take an awfully long time tho)
> Do you live in Dubai?


Not yet but planning to move shortly and will be working in real estate as sales/leasing consultant


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fayebelline said:


> They all do but I guess Emirates living & Arabian Ranches are a good choice.
> I disagree btw about the lying concept...there has been far too much deciept worldwide from agents, its about time honesty and trust became greater and sieved out the bad tomatoes! (Could take an awfully long time tho)
> Do you live in Dubai?


Btw, in sales they charge 2% commission & rental is 5%? is this correct?


----------



## Fayebelline (May 31, 2011)

Thats fab. Just make sure you have enough money put by for the harder times as results dont always pour in straight away. Some deals can be pure luck but its mostly down to hard work and the individuals attitude to work. There certainly is good money to be earnt but of course the cost of living is also higher here. May I ask which company you will be joining out of curiosity?


----------



## Fayebelline (May 31, 2011)

Mostly yes, although some agents work in a further % via the paperwork. And some will charge in excess of 4% for sole agency contracts. Where as other agents may charge 1%...it's all about the deals and there are an awful lot of brokers fighting for them.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fayebelline said:


> Mostly yes, although some agents work in a further % via the paperwork. And some will charge in excess of 4% for sole agency contracts. Where as other agents may charge 1%...it's all about the deals and there are an awful lot of brokers fighting for them.


It does sound tough that! You work in this sector I assume? How are rentals going in Burj Khalifa?


----------



## Fayebelline (May 31, 2011)

Very slow!!!


----------



## Fayebelline (May 31, 2011)

Not yet! I did in the Uk, my hubby is tho and I intend to be fairly soon (once I find a good carer for our girls


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fayebelline said:


> Not yet! I did in the Uk, my hubby is tho and I intend to be fairly soon (once I find a good carer for our girls


From your hubby's experience how negotiable are the landlords in terms of rentals? How much would they knock off the rentals


----------



## Rach_jl (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I have been offered a job as a real estate agent - commission only 50%.

The recruitment agency say OTE 70K (GBP) ...is this realistic? I currently work in real estate in the UK and things are very slow here....are people still buying in Dubai? Is business good? You hear a lot of stories that they have slowed building down due to no one buying, is this the case or just the media?

Thank you in advance
Rachel


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Kawasutra said:


> You not only have to work hard, you also have to lie hard and promise every thing to the interested buyer. The construction noise is not so loud and will dissapear soon, the swimming pool will soon be full of water, the neighbours are quiet and friendly, DEWA bills are very low, the landlord is a nice guy.
> You just have top use all the common lies and you are getting rich very fast like all the other 1000 agents here in this market.
> 
> And BTW. please don´t forget to mention the perfect build up quality of the building.
> ...



What's the point of your input, either be helpful or don't bother, your a senior expat on here, please act like one


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

shaia said:


> :clap2: very well said
> 
> lie! lie! lie! thats real estate


Why judge people by your standards ....good salespeople don't lie they understand what s important, believe it or not, customers lie far more than salespeople!!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Why judge people by your standards ....good salespeople don't lie they understand what s important, believe it or not, customers lie far more than salespeople!!!


You obviously haven't experienced the Dubai real estate market. We have...

Try being a 'customer' over here and then see if your opinion still stands.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Zee obviously you are very enthusiastic and have had a few vacations in Dubai. But unfortunately this is the reality. So stop bashing every POV which is not through your rose tinted glasses. You might turn out to be a very professional agent or sales person, but don't forget that in the real estate industry here the majority are not. Everyone wants a quick buck, and will do whatever it takes (including lying) to get that.

People here are not idiots or have a vendetta against agents to bash them constantly.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for your reply I understand you probably have had dealings with these people and have been over promised and not delivered but you can't judge all salespeople like that ... Can you?

Rose tinted glasses I like that one .. I don't actually have a pair but I understand reality and I know this is no holiday but life is about doing the best at what you do and deliver great service that's all I have ever done and I have been very successfully .. Hopefully for both of you if you ever have further experiences with salespeople I hope the deliver to your expectations if not .. You can always get in touch 

Have a great Christmas and a happy new year all the best


----------

